# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  كتيبة الفاروق تعتقل حسام الأسد ابن عم بشار في حمص

## Sad Story

*كتيبة الفاروق تعتقل حسام الأسد ابن عم بشار في حمص
مقتل 40 جندياً نظامياً في مواجهات مع الجيش الحر في إدلب

 قناة العربية، فرانس برس

تمكنت كتيبة الفاروق إحدى الكتائب المناهضة للنظام السوري، السبت، من اعتقال حسام الأسد ابن عم الرئيس بشار الأسد في حمص، حسبما أكدت هيئة الثورة السورية.

وعلى صعيد متصل، قتل 40 جندياً نظامياً على الأقل وتسعة مقاتلين معارضين في مواجهات انتهت بسيطرة المعارضة السورية على قرية خربة الجوز في محافظة إدلب بشمال غرب سوريا، وفق ما أفاد المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان.

وقال المرصد الذي يتخذ من لندن مقراً له، إن "الاشتباكات في بلدة خربة الجوز بريف جسر الشغور انتهت بعد أن سيطر مقاتلون من الكتائب الثائرة على البلدة ومحيطها".

وأضاف أن "الاشتباكات استمرت أكثر من 12 ساعة وأسفرت عن مقتل ما لا يقل عن 40 من القوات النظامية بينهم خمسة ضباط كما قتل تسعة مقاتلين" معارضين.

وكان مدير المرصد رامي عبدالرحمن أفاد في وقت سابق بأن الاشتباكات بين الطرفين أدت إلى سقوط ما لا يقل عن 25 جندياً من القوات النظامية فيما قتل ثلاثة من المقاتلين المعارضين.

وتبعد بلدة خربة الجوز أقل من كيلومترين عن الحدود التركية، وهي مقابلة لبلدة غوفيتشي حيث سقطت السبت قذيفتان مدفعيتان مصدرهما الأراضي السورية، لم تسفرا عن وقوع ضحايا، واستدعتا رداً مدفعياً تركياً.

ومنذ وقوع حادث الأربعاء الذي أسفر عن مقتل خمسة مدنيين أتراك في قرية حدودية أخرى هي اكجاكالي، يرد الجيش التركي بصورة منهجية على أي قصف مدفعي من الجانب السوري.*

----------

